# ANOTHER NEW LAY-OUT AT K & M



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Ya'll come check out the new track...
The point series is winding up.
We only have a couple more weeks.
The new track is much more technical with plenty of speed also.
start....rythem section with 8 or 9 humps...
triple....
double...double...double...
3 straight aways
washboard section.
roller
climb hill to a 3 step drop....10 inch drop each step..
into the pit...
and around to the double...
finish
pretty fun track
c-ya there


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We need to pitch in and get you a camera bro!


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

pics coming soon.....
we just finished today
special thanks to:
Jim Sheffield, James Newman, Robert Kelley, Brian Rickard, Mike Stevens, Ruben, Travis
and anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dave c. said:


> pics coming soon.....
> we just finished today
> special thanks to:
> Jim Sheffield, James Newman, Robert Kelley, Brian Rickard, Mike Stevens, Ruben, Travis
> and anyone else I may have missed.


I think it is awesome the support that is being given to K&M again, but I want to especially recognize Jim Sheffield for going back out and supporting that track once again! I always said that he would have a key part in the revitalization of that track. Definitely glad to see it and hear it!

Have fun!
PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> pics coming soon.....
> we just finished today
> special thanks to:
> Jim Sheffield, James Newman, Robert Kelley, Brian Rickard, Mike Stevens, Ruben, Travis
> and anyone else I may have missed.


Dave,the day i called ya at Randys,i was there at tK&M for an hour or two to put the pipes down but James ran to get new pipe and my son was getting eat up by mosquitoes so we had to leave. but the track does look sweet,i cant wait for the weekend!!!! Team Insaneracin


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Is that a hint?*

2 words, Mosquito Repelent.


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

hey yall. the track is bad *****. everyone is going to love it.

Ruben


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Is there a big race at K&M this weekend besides our regular Sat. nite race?? Curious minds want to know.lol...thanks


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

nope not that i know of


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

PAUL...thanks for the help.!!!!!
as far as mosquitos go....I now have spray in the hobby shop...
It's not just a problem at the track...it's that time of year.
We had plenty of practice racers last night....all loved the new lay-out.
new lap times are about 38 sec.
c-ya at the track!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> PAUL...thanks for the help.!!!!!
> as far as mosquitos go....I now have spray in the hobby shop...
> It's not just a problem at the track...it's that time of year.
> We had plenty of practice racers last night....all loved the new lay-out.
> ...


I hear that,they were going to fly my son away...lol...but i am sooo anxious to get on that track now.3 weeks left in the points series.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

Me Toooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Went to K&M tonight for some practice, the new track is saweeeetttt!!!!!!!! The layout totally kicks arse, blows the last two layouts right out of the water. Great job guy's! 

Now, if only I could get some traction on my rear tires I would be good. hwell:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Wow!*

Now this layout is one of the best I have ran on and I have ran on alot!

Great job FOLKS!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i have to admit also,i simply love that track,if you are not paying attention,it will bite you though!! lol......this track will make for an excellent end of series racing.

are we gonna change it again before the Richs Brew race? Dave talked me into signing up for it Sat.nite,didnt take much convinbcing though ;-P


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*here here*

Yes it is to be changed before that race too , maybe one more time before then.


----------



## JustinCoral (Jun 19, 2006)

How many people are runing mod or stock truck this weekend?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Mod*

Due to the lack of flashlights Mod is put all together. 6-10 each week.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Justin, they usually have a Stock truck class and then the mod is put together like Lyn said. But you won't have time to switch motors, so if you want to run both classes you'll have to run truck in one and buggy in the other.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i might break out my flashlight truck for stock if ya wanna run Justin...Paul


----------



## JustinCoral (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats cool. My dad and me are come out there this weekend and we don't have any gas cars so I was just making sure there was an electric class.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JustinCoral said:


> Thats cool. My dad and me are come out there this weekend and we don't have any gas cars so I was just making sure there was an electric class.


Are you the Justin I know from PR? The last name rings a bell but I dont want to look like an idiot talking to the wrong guy, or thinking Im talking to the wrong guy, or looking like the wrong guy is talking to me?

Im an idiot! LOL

Welcome to the site bro!

Biff.


----------



## JustinCoral (Jun 19, 2006)

No this isn't who u think it is.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JustinCoral said:


> No this isn't who u think it is.


Told ya I was an idiot!


----------



## JustinCoral (Jun 19, 2006)

Does any body have pictures of the new layout?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Only*

in my mind.

Justin, Where have you and your dad been? Doug that is.


----------



## JustinCoral (Jun 19, 2006)

My dad was saving up for the rc pro series race in Oklahoma by not racing every weekend but now the race is over so me and my dad will start racing again


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

JustinCoral said:


> My dad was saving up for the rc pro series race in Oklahoma by not racing every weekend but now the race is over so me and my dad will start racing again


gald to have you guys back racing with us Justin....by the way... this is Paul,if ya didnt know that...lol


----------



## JustinCoral (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought insaneracin2003 was u Paul but I wasn't sure. Thank for the welcome back.


----------



## SLIMJIM (Aug 17, 2004)

racin is looking pretty good lately...

Club racing would be no fun without the club:wink: 

You all see Jesse James coming up huh! He has got Madd Skilz for sure!

Justin and Doug out of retirement! Its looking up!

Later


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

man that insaneracing guy sure is a crazy mo fo....... but man he makes one awesome pit guy.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Justin, your dad's name is Doug? That's crazy, my dad's name is Doug! What are the odds?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL @ Jim. I already told Wayne if they bump Jesse to Stock truck I'm quitting. You better race now while you can, 'cause in a few years you're going to be somebody's fulltime pit beotch.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

No worries, Jessie and Little James will be stepping up to 1/8th scale sportman soon enough. I know where Jessie received his racing skills but where did Little jJames get his? I'M JOKING JAMES!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. I only got to see L'il James drive once, but yes he looked very good too. Makes you feel old don't it?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Andy S. said:


> man that insaneracing guy sure is a crazy mo fo....... but man he makes one awesome pit guy.


well thank you big dawg


----------



## SLIMJIM (Aug 17, 2004)

Funny Stuff. I figure I got a few years left dont I?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't know Jim. I think the rule is you have to retire the first time he beats you in an A. At the rate they're going you might not make it to the end of the year.


----------



## JustinCoral (Jun 19, 2006)

Any mod trucks or stock trucks coming out tomorrow?


----------

